# Mathews Helim Tuning



## keegan (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi all, I was told by the Mathews dealer that i'm buying A helium from that the cable that comes across the timing hole in the cam only needs to be just inside that hole somewhere I was just wondering if someone new if this was actually the case (and not the center). AlsoI didn't really see a problem with this so i'm asking Mathews for warranty reasons and such but the dealer didn't have the right draw length for me for the Helium i wanted but he did have the right cam and just switched it out, it seems to shoot great just wondering about your thoughts.
Thank You, Don


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I guess this is great nobody seee a problem with it. Cool.


----------



## ColbyKiller (Sep 22, 2008)

The center of the hole is what you shoot for when setting the timing. It's considered acceptable if it's in the circle. You should be fine but sounds like it could use a little adjusting. You might be better off shooting a couple hundred shots through it and checking it again to see if they could set it after everything has settled. Just my $.02.


----------



## keegan (Dec 2, 2007)

thank you


----------



## ButchrCrekHuntr (Mar 26, 2005)

For maximum performance, set it in the middle of the hole as it is very easy to do. Close only counts in horseshoes and hand granades. Anyone who says it isn't necessary is either lazy or incompetent.


----------



## Cranehunter (Jan 12, 2011)

It should be in the center! Shame there are so many dealers that do not take the time or maybe do not know how to tune the bows. Sort of like buying a new car that runs rough anne the dealer saying it does not have to run perfect! Mine was the same way out of the box. Took 5 min to adjust! They should make it right for you.
Nice shooting bow btw. I shoot mine very well. Actually better then any Mathews IMHO and I loved my z7 extreme


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

